# Porsche 996 C4S (Carrera4 S) (picture heavy)



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

A close friend saw the job, liked it, and wanted me to do his car. Cue the arrival of a Porsche Carrera4 S...

Again, this thing could have been a Boxter, it could have been a Cayman, a 944, or even a Cayenne! Upon arrival I was greated by the owner and the garage door was lifted.. "oh my.." This was rather special. A custom kitted out Carrera4 S.. Yes Nice!! 

*Process..*


Job started 9am - it was cold, very cold.

Car given a quick blast with the Karcher

Wheels were attacked with Megs wheel brightener. I couldn't get over how deep the rims were!

Once all four were sparkeling, I again gave the car a covering from Karcher

SSF through the AB lance - dwell for 10

Two bucket method with washmitt & Megs Gold Class

Dried with Megs water magnet and AG chamois + Last touch..

Sills, shuts, boots, engine etc work on with a mix of APC and MF's

Car taped up, Menz Final finish with white spot pad on the PC7424

Wax via applicator pad - Victoria Concours

Interior, windows, tyres, minor details carried out..

final going over with Last touch and a good buff...

4:30 - cup of tea and a biscuit

*Visuals*

Upon arrival:





































^pretty mucky

Quick going over with Karcher:




























Wheels with MEgs Wheel Brightener:














































SuperSnowFoam through AB Lance:



















left for ten minutes..










Blasted off:










Two bucket method:










Rinsed..










Sills, shuts and boot:



















^dog gave a helping hand



















I was given a helping hand..



















Taped up:










and polished:





































interior misc:





































grrr!









Tailpipes before:










and after:










another toy:



















getting there:



















*FINISHED:*




































































































I think you'll all agree - a simply *stunning car.*

The owner was over the moon, very pleased. "Better than it was when I picked it up..." 
Thanks for reading. Jim


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cracking job there!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic job :thumb: 

Well if they are happy I'm sure they will pass on your number.

Great car and not a bad little pad!!!


----------



## robna (May 31, 2007)

Great work and really good pics!! :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

superb!

more customers to come from this then in theory:thumb: 

nice one:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

nice very finish & nice pics


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice finish and a good write up with some excellent pics in a different style


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Hot damn! That is a great job, congrats!


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice job. The photo's are fantastic!


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Was the paint actually that swirled or was it a low level of correction work? Worked on a 996 today and FF didnt really do to much on the rotary....


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

What a great write up, thanks for sharing. Lovely finish on a stonking motor, well done ! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

fantastic job


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Affection to Detail said:


> Was the paint actually that swirled or was it a low level of correction work? Worked on a 996 today and FF didnt really do to much on the rotary....


The paint was in good condition tbh. It had noticeable siwrls on nearly every panel, but the FF seemed to work a treat!? worked it in long and plenty, not total correction by any means, but it wasn't booked in for that..

Thanks for the kind words guys. Can you see any room for improvement?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely glossy finish on the grey paint there - does look a cracking car for sure!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cracking Job jim Very well done m8


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Affection to Detail said:


> Was the paint actually that swirled or was it a low level of correction work? Worked on a 996 today and FF didnt really do to much on the rotary....


Not sure if the paint is different on the C4Ss? But have done a GT3 (twice) and GT2 and found 106FF seemed to deliver quite significant correction on the rotary - indeed, I remember being quite surprised at first with the paint seeming pretty soft...


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I know this may vary throughout..

But can I ask what one would charge for such detail? The results speak for themself, 7 and a half hour job and 40mile each way travelling..


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Impressive shots, nice one Jim:thumb:


----------



## Ygidrop (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A cracking detail and write up - a superb finish


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Mint :thumb:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Jimmeh said:


> The paint was in good condition tbh. It had noticeable siwrls on nearly every panel, but the FF seemed to work a treat!? worked it in long and plenty, not total correction by any means, but it wasn't booked in for that..
> 
> Thanks for the kind words guys. Can you see any room for improvement?


Thats fine, just wasn't sure if it was a full correction job or not, so many posts on here and not everyone says what they've done. Credit where credits due. There's always room for improvement, just that most people don't want to spend the money!



Dave KG said:


> Not sure if the paint is different on the C4Ss? But have done a GT3 (twice) and GT2 and found 106FF seemed to deliver quite significant correction on the rotary - indeed, I remember being quite surprised at first with the paint seeming pretty soft...


Maybe it was just me then. Saying that the section I was working on was to remove two scuffs , so maybe deeper than most defects?



Jimmeh said:


> I know this may vary throughout..
> 
> But can I ask what one would charge for such detail? The results speak for themself, 7 and a half hour job and 40mile each way travelling..


The problem is, anyone would have their car done for free, when they see the price some people are put off. Would the owner be prepared to pay full whack for your work is another thing? Getting paying customers is the hard bit. I've a list longer than my arm of people who are happy for me to "try out new products" on their cars. That isn't going to keep a roof over my head though!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm pleased to anounce that from this job I have booked two more. A Clio Cup Trophey and a Scenic. 

Looking forward to them already.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well done. Great car, great job.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow. Stunning photos, superb work. 

Love your little helper too


----------



## Big Ash (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks great nice car and v.nice house and can't forget the dog


----------



## john250505 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great work and great car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

great job,beautiful car.


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

I would be very scared working their mate "im not adog Fan" lol 
Great finish on that pal


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Some of the best pic's i've seen, Nice job on a cracking motor.....:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome work there!!


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice job dude, that looks lovely. :thumb:


----------



## regaltang (Nov 2, 2005)

great job


----------



## lrp evo (Aug 6, 2007)

stunning car with a stunning shine top job


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

wow, thanks all. I can't believe this topic is still getting hits, the job was carried out some weeks ago!

I have recentley heard from the owner, he says it's covered a few hundred miles since, and has had a wash, and it's back to its former glory. He was amazed at how well it washed...  

That's what we're here for..


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic job there Jim...

Lovely car too


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Great work on the Carrera Jim.:wave:

Finished results look superb. Nice pad the owner has too:doublesho


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Fantastic work and stunning car too :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

indeed. dug this thread out myself earlier after seeing the silver grey car thread.

Truly stunning work. :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Awsome car...great pics too, high quality


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovelly job there Jim, love the rims with the dark centres and machined lip


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Great work Jim on a stunning motor....I want!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice job fella.

not liking the lower splitter on the front bumper. other than that, stunnin


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

awesome great work:thumb::argie:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

What a fantastic car!!!

And another great write there Jim, I do enjoy them! Thanks


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

This job was done just under a year ago now; very hard to beleive. Where IS time going?



James_R said:


> Great work on the Carrera Jim.:wave:
> 
> Finished results look superb. Nice pad the owner has too:doublesho


Thanks for the bump James. It was a lovely place.. lovely people too! :thumb:



Mat @ SWS said:


> nice job fella.
> 
> not liking the lower splitter on the front bumper. other than that, stunnin


Thanks Mat. How's it going btw? Not spoke in a while. Website coming along nicely?

The splitter is a personal preference. I'm unsure about it too.. He actually nearly lost it one time.. Following a flat-bed truck and a huuage piece of cardboard flew off the back making a right mess off the splitter as it went underneath the Porsche. 



Vyker said:


> What a fantastic car!!!
> 
> And another great write there Jim, I do enjoy them! Thanks


No, thank you. It's comments like these that, in my eyes, make my jobs worth while. 



ALANSHR said:


> Lovelly job there Jim, love the rims with the dark centres and machined lip


Spot on heh? IIRC it was all custom specced to his liking. Pretty smug that when I'd finished he said it actually looked better than it did when new.. :thumb::argie:

Thanks to all the other comments. I won't quote you all, but it is much appreciated.

FYI, here are a few more reports/pics from the same place (includes Porsche, Harley D, Kawasaki and a LWB S-Class Merc.

Porsche revisit..

Harley Davidson, Kawasaki ZZR 1200 & a Porsche 996 C4S (again!)

Mercedes-Benz S-Class LWB

Jim :wave:


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

great work on a cracking car :thumb:


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

Stunning car.. Great pics...


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

is that a V-Rod in the garage?????


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> is that a V-Rod in the garage?????


Good spot..

However if you'd seen the links at the bottom of my last post you'd see it was a Harley Davidson. Custom specced (*again*) to the owners liking.

See here for the report/more photos...

*Jimmeh vs Harley Davidson, Kawasaki ZZR 1200 & a Porsche 996 C4S*



Jim


----------



## WINNIB08 (Dec 19, 2008)

amazing car and write up! wow!


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

lovely cars aren't they, and a smashing job


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

great job there mate! looks stunning,also some cracking pictures!

welldone.


----------

